
Amazon Unveils Its Own Diapers and Baby Wipes Called Amazon Elements - taylorwc
http://recode.net/2014/12/04/amazon-unveils-its-own-line-of-diapers-confirming-partners-biggest-fears/
======
gregpilling
Comparing Amazon with Costco, they are almost exactly the same price I pay for
Huggies.

From the article: "For years, Amazon naysayers have warned that the e-commerce
giant’s ambition would drive it to compete ever more directly with the
merchants who sell goods on Amazon’s popular online marketplace. On Wednesday,
the company is introducing its own line of diapers and baby wipes, which will
only raise these fears."

Oh no! they are selling a similar product for a similar price! What will we do
</s>

